# who makes the best low profile jack?



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

Hey,
I am looking to purchase a worthy low profile jack, not looking to spend over 275-300. I heard mixed reviews about craftsman and was wondering if anybody would have any suggestions or experience with a brand/model they like.
Thanks dan


----------



## jdl2001 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (ineedacorrado)*

Don't laugh but I've had this jack for 3+yrs and it is very nice. Light, low profile, and allows gentle controlled lowering. It can usually be had for around $60 on sale. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...91039


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (jdl2001)*

i will look into it for sure! heard mixed reviews about harbor as well, thanks for your input


----------



## GDR (Sep 25, 2000)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (ineedacorrado)*

I've been eyeballin this one from Costco. Low lift height is 3.5"
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...ostco


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (GDR)*

lookin for a hands down amazing jack i wont be worried about dropping $$$$ on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (ineedacorrado)*

Hands down best? AC Hydraulic DK13HLQ. But you will have to triple your budget... _if _you can find one! I read all the hype, broke down and bought one on ebay for $$$$, and so far it's been amazing! I also have a Craftsman that broke a few times and still leaks a lot. I've worked out all the weak points though, after some welding and replacement parts it seems to work ok








A friend has the Omega. It's not as high quality as the AC, but he loves it and it works well. There are plenty of reviews of both online. I would also recommend checking out the ATD low profile and the Ranger jacks. Those were my 2nd and 3rd choices before I bought the AC.
http://www.amazon.com/Omega-29...FUETA
http://forums.corvetteforum.co....html


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (ineedacorrado)*

I'm a professional mechanic, I own my own shop, and I use that Harbor Freight jack every single day. Buy the 3 year warranty with it and you really can't lose. The only complaint I have is that because it has a roller in the front and not wheels, the jack tries to lift one of the back wheels off the ground in the driveway if you don't go at it at a right angle to what ever you are lifting but just pay attention and it's fine. PLUS the thing weighs almost nothing. Harbor Freight is fine for that kind of stuff just stay away from their power tools.


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (mechsoldier)*

thanks for the input


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Hands down best? AC Hydraulic DK13HLQ. But you will have to triple your budget... _if _you can find one! I read all the hype, broke down and bought one on ebay for $$$$, and so far it's been amazing! I also have a Craftsman that broke a few times and still leaks a lot. I've worked out all the weak points though, after some welding and replacement parts it seems to work ok










I got to fondle the AC Hydraulic jack yesterday and it is one fine piece of equipment.


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Hands down best? AC Hydraulic DK13HLQ. 


X2


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (jdl2001)*

got the steel 3 ton for 69 at harborfreight, didnt find it on their site.. its black frame, yellow boom, and white adjustable cup that spins up.. 
I LOVE THIS JACK.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I'm a professional mechanic, I own my own shop, and I use that Harbor Freight jack every single day. Buy the 3 year warranty with it and you really can't lose. The only complaint I have is that because it has a roller in the front and not wheels, the jack tries to lift one of the back wheels off the ground in the driveway if you don't go at it at a right angle to what ever you are lifting but just pay attention and it's fine. PLUS the thing weighs almost nothing. Harbor Freight is fine for that kind of stuff just stay away from their power tools.

I got the same silver and blue aluminum jack from harbor freight, works fine, lifts my lowered MK4 without problems even lifts a BMW X5 without any issues. same thing with front roller! 
I also have a Michelin mamoth of a jack. weights like 100lbs and it lifts just about anything. over 20" of lift I think.


----------



## rc1320 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (BiH)*

Ive got to vent about my purchase of a Harbor Freight floor jack. i read decent reviews so I thought I would give it a shot but it can barely lift my car and doesn't even reach far enough in for my jacking point on my 993.
I'm returning it and I just bought a AC hydraulic floor jack from a US seller. These use to not be in the US but now they are. So stoked!!! http://www.acjacks.com 
Now we're talking!!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (rc1320)*

That's great news they're available in the US again! Damn that's expensive







That's about what I paid for mine during the unavailable period (ebay, new, through Canada). I still like mine, I might pick up a set of those flat top jackstands.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: who makes the best low profile jack? (Afazz)*

$800 for a freaking jack, are you serious? damn that is some expensive toolage right there....I guess if you can afford it!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im looking for a lowpro jack.. great info guys


----------

